# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  سلم نفسك للدكتور محمد الغليظ أهم ما يجب أن يتعلمه أي مسلم

## أمين المكتبة

لقاء بعنوان سلم نفسك

 للدكتور محمد الغليظ

يتناول قضية صفات المسلم الحقيقي

يعتبر هذا اللقاء من أهم المواضيع التي يجب أن يتعلمها أي مسلم


سلم نفسك للدكتور محمد الغليظ أهم ما يجب أن يتعلمه أي مسلم



للمشاهدة او التحميل إضغط هنا


 To Download : 



للتحميل إضغط هنا

 دعواتكم بصلاح الحال

اتمني الاستفادة للجميع ..

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك

----------


## kura

شكرا لك .. جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ملاك القوم

*لك مني أجمل التحيات

وكل التوفيق لك يا رب*

----------


## ريتاج محسن

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## كرم الغنيمى

شكرا جزيلا لكم

----------


## نور زيدان

*لك مني أجمل التحيات

وكل التوفيق لك يا رب*

----------


## ميرا محمد

اللهم صل وسلم علس سيدنا محمد في الاولين وفي الاخرين وفي الملا الاعلي الي يوم الدين

----------

